# R32 2DR Rear glass wanted



## Tvg88 (May 4, 2018)

Hi everyone,

Before i go through amayama or rightdriveparts, i though i'd try it through here first.

In search of a R32 2door rear glass, doesn't matter with wiper hole or not.
Preferably in an as good as possible condition..

Anybody, anything or if someone could point me in the right direction, i'd be very much grateful.


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

What***8217;s your location?

There***8217;s someone on FB selling side and rear glass.


----------



## Tvg88 (May 4, 2018)

Hi, thx for your answer, i'm located in Belgium. 
Close to antwerp.


----------

